# Tire Shine on Plasti Dipped Rims



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

In what way does it look awful? Glossy? Did it mess with the color? If not, I would just wash it with a good dish soap. If you still are not satisfied with the finish, apply another coat of dip (after proper prep/cleaning).


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Its half glossy and then half matte. Glossy and spotty on the outside and matte in the middle, where the tire shine didnt reach


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Tire shine of any kind will ruin you dip. Best way to tepair it would be to do the following.

1 remove the wheel if possible it will make working on it much easier
2 clean it using dawn soap to strip the oil and stuff off the rim
3 use alchol 90%+ to further prep the area. 
4 peel the dip back just a little if you feel comfortable with an exacto knife you can use it.
5 grab some rubber gloves and some naphtha 
6 pour naphtha in a cup and use you finger to appy it to effected dip area. What you are trying to do is smooth out the dip. That way when you run your finger nail acros it you dont feel a raised area.
7 re dip the wheel on that area. Id give the whole wheel a light coat but focus building that area slowly. So three maybe 4 light coats whole wheel and 4 medium to heavy coats in effected area.

You just have to be sure the wheels are super clean and prepped correctly before you begin your repair. Search youtune repairing dip tear.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

You don't have to get too drastic with things. It's a ~$10 rattle can of rubberized coating. Like iOSh8er said, just respray the wheel. If it doesn't come out to your liking, then peel it off and redip the wheel.


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Did a thorough cleaning and was able to get the tire shine off. Not too much work. Used regular car wash soap and a soft brush and came out no problem, no damage to the plasti dip


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Good to know that it solved your problem. You can even use Simple Green to clean your plastidipped wheels.


----------

